# Mann lake Plastic Uncapping Tank



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

I wasn't happy with mine & made a few changes to it. First thing I didn't like was that frames don't hang over it to drip, they have to be laid in the cappings. 
For this I cut the top off an old supper to go on top, now frames can hang but not 10.
The other thing was the use of a queen excluder to keep wax out of the bottom compartment, holes too large. We put the queen excluder inside a 5 gal paint strainer bag, & it works much better.

We've never used ours full of honey like you did, only to strain cappings wax. We strain as the honey comes out of the extractor.


----------



## zookeeper (Oct 21, 2009)

I love everything about mine except the same two things KQ mentioned above. 

To keep cappings from falling into the honey, I wrap the metal grate in a big piece of polyester fabric. Once I'm finished uncapping, I pull the edgest of the cloth up around the wax and tie it off in a neat little bundle. Then I put a new piece of polyester in, and I'm ready to go again.

I haven't really figured out a good way to keep the frames out of the cappings. I just try to keep my cappings mostly at one end, and the frames at the other.


----------



## geblack (Mar 15, 2013)

How well do frames drain when you just cut the cappings and leave them to drain? 
Do you lose more honey than you would with an extractor or crust and strain? 
How long do you need to leave them sit? 
Do they drain better upside down than right side up?
How easy is it to drain the last of the honey out of Mann Lake uncapping tank? Do you lose a lot of honey to the tank?

Thanks!

Gene


----------



## Tom Brueggen (Aug 10, 2011)

I am finally looking at getting one of these. Obviously those that own them have figured out tricks to make them better like the frame rest up top. But up till now (and until I get one I suppose) I've been using a 30 gallon plastic tote with now screen or drain in the bottom. Very messy and inefficient. I simply uncap one frame at a time and move it to the extractor, working over a tarp in case of drips. 

Anyway, sounds like the queen excluder laid over the metal screen is sufficient, and then just strain through a sieve as it's going into your bottling bucket. Oh but I guess if you could bottle right out of the cappings tank that would save a step. Touche crew! Ordering now!


----------



## homesteader824 (Jun 9, 2012)

geblack said:


> How well do frames drain when you just cut the cappings and leave them to drain?
> Do you lose more honey than you would with an extractor or crust and strain?
> How long do you need to leave them sit?
> Do they drain better upside down than right side up?
> ...


I tried uncapping and draining--it didn't work for me. I tried them in the usual vertical position, then laid them horizontally, and got very little honey. I didn't try upside down, but I don't think that would be any better than horizontal.

I got mine from Mann Lake, but it is not the two-chambered one. Overall I like the uncapping tank I have, but one big complaint is if you hang more than a couple of frames the sides seem to push out and the frames fall in. Also, since the sides aren't straight (they are molded with bends to reinforce them) you can't drain every last bit of honey out of them, and I'm left holding the tank over a bucket to drain it.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

From Mann Lake:

"Uncapped frames set in the bottom of the tank. They’ll drip through the screen into the bottom tank.
Those tanks aren’t designed specifically for beekeeping. We get them from a company in Ohio that makes them for the produce industry. The strength and size will handle honey frames. A cut out of the top tub is done by us."

Actually, I just use it as uncapping tank and let the cappings drip thru the screen for a couple of days .......

I sure wish it would hold uncapped frames across that you uncapped while waiting for your extractor to spin out......


----------



## Tom Brueggen (Aug 10, 2011)

Well yeah, so I just used mine for the first time, and the usual complaint applies. You can't hang the frames. But I suppose this is really not a deal breaker. I'll keep using it. 

Here is the video I made of mine in action: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DTfZoaYijWQ


----------

